# Candy had her baby!!!



## Steph G (Jun 22, 2008)

Candy finally had her baby in the middle of the day while I was outside working on the barn. Here's a pic of HIM:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

What a cute boy.






Congrats


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 22, 2008)

AWWW!!!!





Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

AWWWWW.....






just makes you want to go out and hug on him!



Is he a precious cutie. I just bet he has been getting his fair share of alot of hugs. Way to go Candy...you did good!



Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, what a handsome little dude!





I hafta admit, when I saw the udder pic you posted earlier today on the other thread, I thought an udder like that would do credit to my half-dairy goat! How wonderful that you were already right there, and she was so considerate as to have him in the middle of the day, too!


----------



## Marnie (Jul 17, 2008)

He's a cutie, I like his dark color, what did you name him?


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 18, 2008)

Huggable!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 22, 2008)

He is very cute. I like the pic of mom giving him a love.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 23, 2008)

He's cute! I really like his momma!

Angie


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2008)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

AWE congratulations!! too cute


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

cute! you need to put him on the foal thread at the top...


----------

